# Buddy boat. Friday out if BBT.



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

If anyone is interested in following us out let me know. Plan on 30 miles out of freeport. Pm me if you are interested. Only plan on staying out until noon or so


----------



## Rudy77 (Aug 30, 2013)

im going saturday...


----------

